# Filtration question for 125 gallon tank



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi,
I am thinking of using the following filters for a 125 G tank
1) Canister filter -- CF500-UV - 9 Watt UV - 525 GPH - (Aquariums up to 175 Gallons) 
2) HOB filter --- AquaClear 110 - Formerly 500 - (60-110 Gallon - 500 GPH)

Can anyone tell me if the Aquaclear 110 will fit to the back of the 125 G tank?

Thanks,
Ami


----------



## Randifer (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a 110 on my 55 gallon... I cannot imagine that you could have any problem at all on a 125.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I have both filters running on a 125 gallon right now.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

This depends on the manufacturer of the Tank. I have had some issues with HoB filters fitting the wider rim of my All-Glass/ Aqueon 125 tanks. I dont have a 110 here or i would try it quick for you but i think it fit just not quite correctly. I prefer cannisters any way and i have taken to using them with the biowheel pro For added biofiltration. Just have to be sure to silicone the connections well as the biowheel pro devices seem to be prone to leaking.


----------



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks guys !
I agree as to things depending on the manufacturer of the tanks. My LFS had told me that the Aquaclear 70 would fit into my 75G tank from TopFin, but the rim on the tank is a wee too much. So although it works, its not a good fit.

Cheerio,
Ami


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

The AC 110 will fit fine over the rim of a 125. I'm not familiar with the CF 500, but if it is comparable to the FX5, you'll be fine as far as filtration. Don't be misled by the flow ratings of the filters though, they are calculated with no media. In reality, they are probably about 1/2 to 2/3 of what they say.


----------



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

DrgRcr said:


> The AC 110 will fit fine over the rim of a 125. I'm not familiar with the CF 500, but if it is comparable to the FX5, you'll be fine as far as filtration. Don't be misled by the flow ratings of the filters though, they are calculated with no media. In reality, they are probably about 1/2 to 2/3 of what they say.


 Thanks ! Its a good thing that I'll be over filtering =0)
BTW, I loved the picture of your 125G tank. Could you tell me more about the small tank at the bottom -- is it a refugium?


----------

